# Korea tests magnetically-powered train



## CHamilton (May 22, 2014)

Test run a success for wireless train
Progress still needed before technology can be commercialized



> A locally developed wireless bullet train that runs without electric cords and instead uses magnetic technology was successfully test-driven Tuesday.
> 
> Although the technology is used in other types of vehicles, yesterday was the first time the wireless technology has been used to power a bullet train.
> 
> ...


----------

